# Incredibile Maignan , ultimo infortunio prima dell'Italia quasi 10 anni fa



## Tifo'o (20 Dicembre 2022)

Maignan che continua a tardare il recupero sembra dato per "rottome" ma come riporta Calciomercato.com, il francese ha uno storico di infortunio eccezionale. L'ex Lilla, prima di approdare in Italia e nel Milan non aveva avuto un infortunio ben quasi 10 anni. Era la stagione 2015/2016 quando Maignan rimase fuori per un infortunio alla spalla per 113 giorni.


----------



## Devil man (20 Dicembre 2022)

Milan Lab


----------



## KILPIN_91 (20 Dicembre 2022)

Aspetto licenziamenti a catena,cosa che accadrebbe in una società seria che vuole vincere,ma non è la nostra.


----------



## Milo (20 Dicembre 2022)

stagione 15/16 non sono 10 anni...


----------



## Hellscream (20 Dicembre 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Maignan che continua a tardare il recupero sembra dato per "rottome" ma come riporta Calciomercato.com, il francese ha uno storico di infortunio eccezionale. L'ex Lilla, prima di approdare in Italia e nel Milan non aveva avuto un infortunio per ben 10 anni. Era la stagione 2015/2016 quando Maignan rimase fuori per un infortunio alla spalla per 113 giorni.


#ètuttonormale


----------



## KILPIN_91 (20 Dicembre 2022)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> #ètuttonormale


C'è tempoh!1!1


----------



## Manue (20 Dicembre 2022)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> Aspetto licenziamenti a catena,cosa che accadrebbe in una società seria che vuole vincere,ma non è la nostra.


Quindi il Milan campione d'Italia in carica, 
non è una società seria e non vuole vincere.

In effetti c'è logica.


----------



## KILPIN_91 (20 Dicembre 2022)

Manue ha scritto:


> Quindi il Milan campione d'Italia in carica,
> non è una società seria e non vuole vincere.
> 
> In effetti c'è logica.


No,non è nell'una nè l'altra,senza il suicidio dell inter lo scudetto non lo vincevi.


----------



## Manue (20 Dicembre 2022)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> No,non è nell'una nè l'altra,senza il suicidio dell inter lo scudetto non lo vincevi.


Ah ok, 
fai parte dei "grazie Inter"... molto bene.

Buona Natale e Buon anno nuovo.


----------



## TheKombo (20 Dicembre 2022)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> No,non è nell'una nè l'altra,senza il suicidio dell inter lo scudetto non lo vincevi.


Meh questa davvero non si può leggere


----------



## KILPIN_91 (20 Dicembre 2022)

Manue ha scritto:


> Ah ok,
> fai parte dei "grazie Inter"... molto bene.
> 
> Buona Natale e Buon anno nuovo.


 ricambio gli auguri. Ho esagerato nel dire sta cosa,ma le intenzioni della società secondo me non sembrano quelle di chi vuole vincere, vedere la gestione del mercato estivo che non ha migliorato nulla.


----------



## KILPIN_91 (20 Dicembre 2022)

TheKombo ha scritto:


> Meh questa davvero non si può leggere


ok,ho esagerato. È che mi girano a elica per ste cose,mi fanno più incaxxare di una sconfitta.


----------



## TheKombo (20 Dicembre 2022)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> ok,ho esagerato. È che mi girano a elica per ste cose,mi fanno più incaxxare di una sconfitta.


Bene, mi hai fatto preoccupare


----------



## diavoloINme (20 Dicembre 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Maignan che continua a tardare il recupero sembra dato per "rottome" ma come riporta Calciomercato.com, il francese ha uno storico di infortunio eccezionale. L'ex Lilla, prima di approdare in Italia e nel Milan non aveva avuto un infortunio ben quasi 10 anni. Era la stagione 2015/2016 quando Maignan rimase fuori per un infortunio alla spalla per 113 giorni.


È tutto ok.
Sarà rivalutato tra 10 giorni.


----------



## Zenos (20 Dicembre 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Maignan che continua a tardare il recupero sembra dato per "rottome" ma come riporta Calciomercato.com, il francese ha uno storico di infortunio eccezionale. L'ex Lilla, prima di approdare in Italia e nel Milan non aveva avuto un infortunio ben quasi 10 anni. Era la stagione 2015/2016 quando Maignan rimase fuori per un infortunio alla spalla per 113 giorni.


Stavo già leggendo qualcuno che lo criticava per il modo di comportarsi durante degli infortuni. Sarà cambiato dopo l'arrivo al Milan...


----------



## Toby rosso nero (20 Dicembre 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Maignan che continua a tardare il recupero sembra dato per "rottome" ma come riporta Calciomercato.com, il francese ha uno storico di infortunio eccezionale. L'ex Lilla, prima di approdare in Italia e nel Milan non aveva avuto un infortunio ben quasi 10 anni. Era la stagione 2015/2016 quando Maignan rimase fuori per un infortunio alla spalla per 113 giorni.



Sono molto preoccupato, temo che entro qualche giorno arriverà una notizia mazzata.


----------



## pazzomania (20 Dicembre 2022)

Raga quando dico sarà rivalutato = sbragato


----------



## SoloMVB (20 Dicembre 2022)

Dovremmo aver capito e pure da tempo ormai che quando ci danno le notizie sugli infortuni un pó per volta allora la situazione è già drammatica,ora una settimana,poi da rivalutare,poi ci vorrà pazienza,poi ancora da rivalutare e si fa maggio che non te ne accorgi nemmeno,anzi,te ne accorgi eccome dato che per fine febbraio saremo fuori da tutto.


----------



## Blu71 (20 Dicembre 2022)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> No,non è nell'una nè l'altra,*senza il suicidio dell inter lo scudetto non lo vincevi.*



Che discorsi sono? Lo scudetto lo vince la squadra migliore nel corso della stagione. Il resto sono solo fandonie.


----------



## Blu71 (20 Dicembre 2022)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> ok,ho esagerato. È che mi girano a elica per ste cose,mi fanno più incaxxare di una sconfitta.



Prenditi un vacanza


----------



## Djici (20 Dicembre 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Maignan che continua a tardare il recupero sembra dato per "rottome" ma come riporta Calciomercato.com, il francese ha uno storico di infortunio eccezionale. L'ex Lilla, prima di approdare in Italia e nel Milan non aveva avuto un infortunio ben quasi 10 anni. Era la stagione 2015/2016 quando Maignan rimase fuori per un infortunio alla spalla per 113 giorni.



_Le vasche di sabbia  
MilanLab  _


----------



## Jino (20 Dicembre 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Maignan che continua a tardare il recupero sembra dato per "rottome" ma come riporta Calciomercato.com, il francese ha uno storico di infortunio eccezionale. L'ex Lilla, prima di approdare in Italia e nel Milan non aveva avuto un infortunio ben quasi 10 anni. Era la stagione 2015/2016 quando Maignan rimase fuori per un infortunio alla spalla per 113 giorni.



Quando leggo gente che parla di un rottame resto allibito. Un conto è dire il proprio parere, un conto è sparare boiate che vanno contro a dati di fatto, freddi come i numeri.


----------



## Miro (20 Dicembre 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Maignan che continua a tardare il recupero sembra dato per "rottome" ma come riporta Calciomercato.com, il francese ha uno storico di infortunio eccezionale. L'ex Lilla, prima di approdare in Italia e nel Milan non aveva avuto un infortunio ben quasi 10 anni. Era la stagione 2015/2016 quando Maignan rimase fuori per un infortunio alla spalla per 113 giorni.


Stiamo parlando di uno che la stagione scorsa per vedersi diagnosticata la lesione al polso è dovuto andare in ritiro con la Francia, perchè i nostri medici non ne hanno avuto la benché minima contezza. Non mi stupisce quindi che il recupero gestito dal Milan non stia procedendo come dovuto.


----------



## sampapot (21 Dicembre 2022)

io ho la sensazione che il nostro staff tecnico non sia all'altezza....forse la mancanza di ricambi tecnici all'altezza dei titolari (perché gli acquisti del mercato estivo non giocano?), il tipo di gioco pressante di Pioli e le partite ravvicinate causa mondiale possono aver sollecitato oltre il limite di sopportazione fisiologica di muscoli e articolazioni...parere personale


----------



## danjr (21 Dicembre 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Maignan che continua a tardare il recupero sembra dato per "rottome" ma come riporta Calciomercato.com, il francese ha uno storico di infortunio eccezionale. L'ex Lilla, prima di approdare in Italia e nel Milan non aveva avuto un infortunio ben quasi 10 anni. Era la stagione 2015/2016 quando Maignan rimase fuori per un infortunio alla spalla per 113 giorni.


Ad onor del vero si è fatto male sia quest’anno che lo scorso in nazionale


----------



## Ambrole (21 Dicembre 2022)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> Dovremmo aver capito e pure da tempo ormai che quando ci danno le notizie sugli infortuni un pó per volta allora la situazione è già drammatica,ora una settimana,poi da rivalutare,poi ci vorrà pazienza,poi ancora da rivalutare e si fa maggio che non te ne accorgi nemmeno,anzi,te ne accorgi eccome dato che per fine febbraio saremo fuori da tutto.


Dicevi le stesse cose lo scorso anno, solo che poi abbiamo vinto lo scudetto


----------



## Ambrole (21 Dicembre 2022)

sampapot ha scritto:


> io ho la sensazione che il nostro staff tecnico non sia all'altezza....forse la mancanza di ricambi tecnici all'altezza dei titolari (perché gli acquisti del mercato estivo non giocano?), il tipo di gioco pressante di Pioli e le partite ravvicinate causa mondiale possono aver sollecitato oltre il limite di sopportazione fisiologica di muscoli e articolazioni...parere personale


È normale che i fisici degli sportivi vengano sollecitati , pero non è normale che si rompano per questo.
Cremonese, lavora col metodo Canali, due soli infortuni muscolari. Nettamente il numero piu basso.dellamserie A.
Il problema è che nel 2022 si lavora ancora con i fisioterapisti che lavorano su di te dopo che ti sei rotto. Bisogna lavorare PER NON ROMPERSI


----------

